# Ein Big Tower der den Namen mehr als verdient



## razzor1984 (30. November 2011)

Bin grad beim Surfen auf dieses neue Case gestoßen "Xilence Interceptor Pro". Als Wakueliebhaber fangt man da nur zum sabbern an . Weil ich grundsätzlich die Radis immer intern verbaut haben will, ist dies nun mein Neues *Traumcase*.
Oben im Deckel hat ein 480er, der wirklich dick sein kann ,platz und ein weiterer 360er - unten (der wiederum auch wirklich dick sein darf ). Also wer das nötig Geld hat und auf interne radis setzt wie ich, der sollte mal sich diese cas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen 

Xilence Interceptor Pro - Innovativer Großraum-Jumbo im Exklusiv-Test : Es geht immer noch größer. Garantiert.


----------



## Robonator (30. November 2011)

öhm...  ziemlich klein oder?


----------



## KillerCroc (30. November 2011)

Schickes Gehäuse. Billiger als mein Corsair Obsidian 800D. Habe mir es teurer vorgestellt. Ansonsten top


----------



## razzor1984 (30. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> öhm...  ziemlich klein oder?


 
und wie  - ein Vergleich mitn haf X wäre geil das könnt echt epic werdn ........


----------



## Clonemaster (30. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> öhm...  ziemlich klein oder?


 
 öhm... ziemlich hässlich oder? ^^ 

Iwie zu viel Plastik zeugs


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2011)

Hm, groß ist es ja da wäre ja noch genug Platz für einen Pizza - Maker. Mein Fall wäre es aber nicht, auch die Landeklappen im Oberteil halte ich für bedenklich. Bei dem Preis würde ich doch eher zum Obsidian 800 greifen


----------



## razzor1984 (30. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, groß ist es ja da wäre ja noch genug Platz für einen Pizza - Maker. Mein Fall wäre es aber nicht, auch die Landeklappen im Oberteil halte ich für bedenklich. Bei dem Preis würde ich doch eher zum Obsidian 800 greifen


 
Kommt aufn geschmak an  - Ich finds richtung Wakue genial weil man wirklich viele Radies ohne umbau unterbringen kann.Sollte das Teil jemand moddn puuuhh das könnte lustig werdn


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. November 2011)

OMG! Ich glaub, ich hau meine Kaufpläne in die Tonne. Das Ding brauch ich, koste es was es wolle. Aber dazu hab ich mal ne Frage: Glaubt ihr, dass man es schafft mit einem Stinknormalen HCG520 die Kabel bis zum Brett zu legen, ohne dass sie Stramm im Gehäuse hängen?

mfg Marcel

Edit: Glaubt ihr da passt meine HD6870 rein?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. November 2011)

Ein wahres Monster an Gehäuse..., wenn man sowas bei jemand sieht, könnte man sich auch fragen, ob der Käufer mit der Größe etwas zu kompensieren versucht...
Aber schaut nicht schlecht aus...


----------



## Superwip (30. November 2011)

Warum nicht gleich ein ordentliches Rack? 


Ich folge bei Gehäusen jedenfalls immer der Devise:"So groß wie nötig, so kleine wie möglich"


----------



## Progs-ID (30. November 2011)

Finde das Ding auch ziemlich nett. Habe aber noch nen Big-Tower bei mir rumstehen. Von daher bräuchte ich es nicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. November 2011)

Hat was.
Aber zuviel Plastik.


----------



## jensi251 (30. November 2011)

Na ja. Werden wohl nicht viele Leute kaufen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. November 2011)

Also einen Käufer haben sie auf jeden Fall. Muss nur schauen wie ich das mit den Temps auf die Reihe bekomme. Die sahen nämlich mit wenig Lüftern nicht gerade rosig aus.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. November 2011)

@Bratwurstmobil- Die Hd6970 wird da locker reingehn + viel radiatoren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2011)

Im Winter läßt man oben die Klappen offen und deaktiviert ein paar Lüfter, dann hätte man eine prima Fußbodenheizung . Vor einem Kauf würde ich aber die Tests erst abwarten, falls es hier einen geben wird. Bei Xilence habe ich eher Magenschmerzen was die Qualität angeht


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. November 2011)

@razzor: Das war auch eigentlich Ironisch gemeint. Traurig wenn nicht, oder?


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Ich frage mich wie DHL mit den Paketen umgeht wenn das Enermax total zersört wurde?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie DHL mit den Paketen umgeht wenn das Enermax total zersört wurde?



Man verzichtet beim entladen aus dem Flieger einfach auf das Förderband . Schon mal was von Postwurfsendungen gehört? Ich hatte sogar mal eine 2 teilige Grafikkarte ohne das es sichtbare Schäden an der Verpackung gab. Es soll einfach mal vorkommen.


----------



## jensi251 (30. November 2011)

Das ist doch wohl nur Kommerz so einen Tower herzustellen.


----------



## Clawhammer (30. November 2011)

Demnächst kommt dann eine Version raus wo (übereinander) 2 ATX Boards reinpassen ;D


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. November 2011)

@turbosnake:
Das Enermax war ja nicht komplett zerstört. Aber das Fazit war nicht "offiziell", da man bei Verarbeitungsmängeln die Schuld auch auf DHL schieben könnte. Ich hab den Test gelesen. Die Enermax-Verpackung sah echt schlimm aus. Einen dicken Krater in der Seite, überall zerknickt und an allen kanten abgeschürft. Und beim Interceptor werden die noch sauerer sein. 

mfg Marcel

Edit@Clawhammer: Wegen deinem Avatar hab ich auf meinen Monitor gehauen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

Das steht so im  Test:
"- bei der DHL durchaus keine Selbstverständlichkeit, nachdem uns das Testmuster des Enermax Fulmo GT dermaßen zerstört erreichte, dass wir leider von einem Test absehen mussten."
Also gab es wohl keinen Test.

oder hast du einen LInK?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (30. November 2011)

hässliches Plastikteil


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (30. November 2011)

Wenn schon ein großes Gehäuse, dann soeins, wie Clonemaster in seinem TB verwendet, das Xilence sieht mir persönlich zu billig aus (wegen Plastik und so)

Achja und du brauchst, wenn du so ein Case besitzt, einen Anhänger, um zur nächsten Lan zu fahren


----------



## derP4computer (30. November 2011)

Mir gefällt dieser Elefanten-Blech-Schrott jedenfalls nicht. 
Zwei Systeme in einem Gehäuse, da kann ich mir ja gleich ein Smartphone aufs/ins Gehäuse klatschen, das spart noch mehr Strom.


----------



## computertod (30. November 2011)

uih, sieht aus als wärs sogar noch größer als mein jetztiger Tower^^
nur anscheinend etwas viel plastik :/


----------



## hotfirefox (30. November 2011)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> hässliches Plastikteil



Dito
Aber das Konzept an sich ist gut!


----------



## jensi251 (30. November 2011)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> hässliches Plastikteil


 Stimmt.


----------



## Clonemaster (30. November 2011)

Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein großes Gehäuse, dann soeins, wie Clonemaster in seinem TB verwendet, das Xilence sieht mir persönlich zu billig aus (wegen Plastik und so)
> 
> Achja und du brauchst, wenn du so ein Case besitzt, einen Anhänger, um zur nächsten Lan zu fahren


 
thx   

Das Xilence sieht einfach so billig aus... 
Lieber kleiner, dafür hochwertiger.


----------



## geo (30. November 2011)

Mein CM Stacker ist nicht viel kleiner aber sehr viel schöner  und bis auf Kleinigkeiten aus Plastik, nur Alu und Blech.

Ist wirklich ein häßliches, optisch total missglücktes Kackteil


----------



## tripod (30. November 2011)

das konzept gefällt mir sehr.
ein wenig mehr metall und ich würde es mir evtl. überlegen, doch mal eine wakü auf die beine zu stellen.

preislich hatte dich da eher was um die 500€ vermutet...

nunja, ne wakü werde ich wohl doch nie einbauen.


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

Krass, man kann im oberen Stockwerk sogar noch mal einen kompletten Mini-Atx PC verbauen, wozu das nötig wäre kann ich zwar im Moment nicht wirklich sagen, aber trotzdem lustiges Spielzeug.


----------



## freibier47906 (30. November 2011)

Da kommt mir zwangsläufig die Bezeichnung "begehbarer PC" in den Sinn.


----------



## Combi (30. November 2011)

ich habe im moment nochn thermaltake mozart xt...auch son monstertower,für 2 pc´s...
war am überlegen,den grossen mountain-mod-tower ascension zu kaufen...wegen ..dem mora 2 pro radi intern^^
aber der geht auch...da passt der mora an die seitenwand...und der 480er intern...
ich werde ihn mir im januar kaufen...sieht gut aus...


----------



## noname545 (30. November 2011)

tja, heute reicht es wohl nicht mehr neben dem PC zu sitzen, sondern man sitz im PC Jacke anziehen, ins Gehäuse rein und den Sommer kannst vergessen muaha


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2011)

So ein Monstrum hatte ich schon mal mit dezenten 25kg, ich weine solchen Lastenaufzügen keine Träne nach. Wie wohl die Scharniere nach einigen Monaten aussehen im Oberteil?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2011)

Xilence macht was gescheites kann ich nicht glauben !
Aber das teil erinnert mich an meine Nokia 5800xm PLASTIKBOMBER !!


----------



## -Cryptic- (1. Dezember 2011)

Schön viel Platz aber hässlich wie die Nacht. 
Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem 800D.


----------



## Fatalii (1. Dezember 2011)

Da passt ja mein Obsidian 800D fast 2 mal rein^^
Ne mal im Ernst. Ich bleibe bei meinem Corsair Gehäuse, ich liebe es
Und es bekommt demnächst eine Wasserkühlung.

Funktionell und geräumig ist es auf jeden Fall und ich sehe schon die ersten Leute die sich
einen Mo-Ra da rein Zimmern. Btw, was kann der Mo-Ra 3 an Wärmeleistung abführen, weiß
das Jemand, dazu habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

Fazit: Hässich, aber interessant. Verdammt, ich glaube, das habe schonmal bei der einen 
oder anderen Frau gedacht als ich besoffen war  

MfG


----------



## Namaker (1. Dezember 2011)

*DAS* perfekte Lan-Gehäuse!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2011)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Schön viel Platz aber hässlich wie die Nacht.
> Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem 800D.



Jepp, bei mir war Schmalhans Küchenmeister und es wurde nur das 650D aber tauschen möchte ich auch nicht. Aber jede rhat seinen Geschmack und es gibt Sachen auf der Erde die nur die eigene Mutter liebhaben kann


----------



## almfeg (1. Dezember 2011)

Das nenn ich mal wirklich groß :O


----------



## INU.ID (1. Dezember 2011)

> *Mit dem Interceptor Pro liefert Xilence einen Big-Tower in der Größe einer Lagerhalle.
> ...
> *...Breite von 23 cm, eine Höhe von 78 cm und die Tiefe von 60,5 cm ...


Hm, Lagerhalle? Groß ja, aber bei der Einleitung hätte ich (zumindest etwas) mehr erwartet. Das Ding is ja kaum größer als mein altes Bigtower-Gehäuse... *monier*

1 Meter hoch und 30cm Breit, das wäre was gewesen...^^


----------



## iP Man (1. Dezember 2011)

auf sperrmüll gibt es bessere towers


----------



## Alte-Schule (1. Dezember 2011)

JajJA die Bigtowers... damals zu 1995 Zeiten wars ja noch Cool. Aber heute brauch ich sowas nicht mehr, da greife ich lieber zu einem mircoATX Gehäuse zu, um besser auf die LANS zu kommen. Aber wer sich eine Schrankwand ins Zimmer stellen will!?


----------



## Madz (1. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, groß ist es ja da wäre ja noch genug Platz für einen Pizza - Maker. Mein Fall wäre es aber nicht, auch die Landeklappen im Oberteil halte ich für bedenklich. Bei dem Preis würde ich doch eher zum Obsidian 800 greifen


 Ich nicht, da ich das 800er mal hatte.


----------



## KingKoolKata (1. Dezember 2011)

fail  

die standard tischhöhe beträgt irgendwas zwischen 72 und 76 cm....hätte sie das gehäuse nur ein kleines stück niedriger gemacht, hätte es unter jedem schreibtisch noch platz gefunden.....aber so ist man leider gezwungen das monstrum neben oder auf den tisch zu stellen, was wohl ziemlich viel platz in anspruch nimmt 

aber cool ist das teil alle mal....vorallem für leute die gerne ihre rechner in maximaler ausbaustufe dastehen haben


----------



## Rurdo (1. Dezember 2011)

lol... Und ich dachte mein Haf X wäre groß und schwer 
Stell dir mal sowas aufn Tisch, mit 2 ganzen Pc´s drin und zwei High-end-waküs 
wieviel wird das dann wiegen? 40-50kg?


----------



## Zomg (1. Dezember 2011)

Mein Fall ist das Ding zwar nicht, aber die Idee mit dem 2ten PC im PC ist wirklich genial!


----------



## Citynomad (1. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich meine Wakü nicht vor nem halben Jahr in nem Rebel 12 Pro untergebracht hätte, wäre ich spätestens jetzt schwach geworden. Wobei das Monstrum einem jegliches Modifizieren und damit ne Menge Spaß erspart. Das Gewicht macht es aber mMn für LANs völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. Dezember 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Krass, man kann im oberen Stockwerk sogar noch mal einen kompletten Mini-Atx PC verbauen, wozu das nötig wäre kann ich zwar im Moment nicht wirklich sagen, aber trotzdem lustiges Spielzeug.


 
Ich seh da schon den Kiddie zu seinen Eltern:
Hier ist euer PC... und hier ist meiner!



INU.ID schrieb:


> Hm, Lagerhalle? Groß ja, aber bei der Einleitung hätte ich (zumindest etwas) mehr erwartet. Das Ding is ja kaum größer als mein altes Bigtower-Gehäuse... *monier*
> 
> 1 Meter hoch und 30cm Breit, das wäre was gewesen...^^



Same. Ist sogar kaum grösser als mein aktueller Big Tower (Sharkoon Rebel 12, 220 mm x 540 mm x 540 mm), nur ein bisschen höher durch den ITX Zusatz


----------



## djnoob (1. Dezember 2011)

So wie das NT da nackt steht, wäre es nichts für einen Wassergekühlten PC, das das Wasser bei einer undichtigkeit leicht in NT tröpfeln kann, dann ist der spaß vorbei.


----------



## schattenlord98 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, gefällt mir persönlich vom Design her überhaupt nicht, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, und das Gewicht ist sicherlich auch nicht unbedingt von Vorteil.


----------



## Research (1. Dezember 2011)

Schade das sich nur so wenig Radiatoren installieren lassen.

Schon bei zwei Schluss?

Ich sehe es schon: "Death by falling Tower-Case."

Oben könnte man den Aquacomputer Giant einbauen...


----------



## winpoet88 (1. Dezember 2011)

Sieht ein wenig aus, wie wenn das Design beim HAF-X abgekupfert worden ist, aber sonst ist das Case O.K !


Gruss Winpo8T


----------



## DUNnet (3. Dezember 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man verzichtet beim entladen aus dem Flieger einfach auf das Förderband . Schon mal was von Postwurfsendungen gehört? Ich hatte sogar mal eine 2 teilige Grafikkarte ohne das es sichtbare Schäden an der Verpackung gab. Es soll einfach mal vorkommen.


 
So ein Schwachsinn,
Grafikkarten werden im Karton stoßgedämpft gelagert,
und das PCB wird (wenn es nicht grade eine Low End Karte ist) vom Kühler versteift, da bricht sicher nichts auseinander.

Urban Legend + seit 2010 registriert und 14k Beiträge, daran liegt es wohl eher.


Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2011)

DUNnet schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn,
> Grafikkarten werden im Karton stoßgedämpft gelagert,
> und das PCB wird (wenn es nicht grade eine Low End Karte ist) vom Kühler versteift, da bricht sicher nichts auseinander.
> 
> ...



Möchte er mir damit irgendwas besonderes mitteilen? Es war eine 6800GT. Falls du meinst ich wäre ein Troll kannst du ja gerne den Melde - Button drücken.


----------



## shinoda95 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wie das Case unter den Weihnachtsbaum passen soll frag ich mich nur?


----------



## Verminaard (3. Dezember 2011)

shinoda95 schrieb:


> Wie das Case unter den Weihnachtsbaum passen soll frag ich mich nur?


 
Musst halt die unteren Zweige abschneiden.
So ein Weihnachtsbaum mit nur einem Stern hat auch was 

P.S. Dr. Bakterius: du bist nur ein Troll der Quanti's Counter in Grund und Boden stampfen will! Ausserdem hast du vom ganzen Thema PC und alles was dazugehoert so gar keine Ahnung und hast noch nie einen einzigen vernuenfitgen Rat gegeben! Und ueberhaupt! Wer der Meinung ist das das nicht ernstgemeint ist, soll das bitte fuer sich behalten


----------



## Westcoast (3. Dezember 2011)

Verminaard 

da muss ich Dr. Bakterius in schutz nehmen. er verbringt sehr viel zeit im forum und versucht vielen zu helfen.
alleine die bereitschaft ist schon viel wert. klar gelingt es nicht immer, keiner ist allwissend.

aber das du behauptest, er habe keine ahnung, ist wirklich nicht gerecht. ich denke du bist garnicht in der lage das zu bewerten.

was mir in foren auch oft auffällt, das viel quantität in beiträgen gesteckt wird, anstatt qualität. 
dafür sind die bestimmten ränge verantwortlich. 

am besten wäre, wenn man nur aufsteigt, wenn andere den beitrag als sinnvoll bewerten.


----------



## shinoda95 (4. Dezember 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Musst halt die unteren Zweige abschneiden.
> So ein Weihnachtsbaum mit nur einem Stern hat auch was


 
Oder den Weihnachtsbaum einfach gleich ins Gehäuse machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich sollte mir wirklich ein neues Hobby suchen, ein Account ist schnell gelöscht


----------



## Airboume (4. Dezember 2011)

irgendwie ist das gehäuse hässlich.
mit dem fach noch über dem mobo und die größe...
nüx für mich

PS: der radi muss aufs dach, ey!


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Edit@Clawhammer: Wegen deinem Avatar hab ich auf meinen Monitor gehauen.



Cool, mich haben schon etliche Leute deswegen angeschrieben


----------



## Verminaard (4. Dezember 2011)

Westcoast und Dr. Bakterius: Ich hab wohl einige Smileys ausgelassen. Ironiefail oder so -.-

Mich hat dieser Text dermaßen aufgeregt, das ich meinen etwas sehr ueberspitzt geschrieben hatte.


DUNnet schrieb:


> Urban Legend + seit 2010 registriert und 14k Beiträge, daran liegt es wohl eher.



Ich schaetze Dr. Bakterius und seine sinvollen Tipps und Hilfestellungen immer wieder.


----------



## killer89 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hmm.. an sich ein interessantes Gehäuse, wenn es doch nicht höher wäre als mein Schreibtisch 

Gibt es da verfügbare Gehäuse, in die ebenfalls 2 Mainboards reinpassen, die aber etwas kleiner sind?

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich selber kenne keins bis aufs Thermaltake Mozart TX. Gibt es das ueberhaupt noch?


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Dezember 2011)

Finde es auch extrem hässlich, nur gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind! 
Habe selber einen Big Tower jedoch von Lian li (PC-P80 Armorsuit)und der macht dabei noch eine gute Figur mit einem 420er & 140er Radi (intern).


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Dezember 2011)

Den Armorsuit hätte ich gerne, jedoch ist der echt teuer. Somit wirds ein Antec DF-85.


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Dezember 2011)

Is doch 'ne nette 2 zimmer Wohnung für billiges geld.... was habt ihr?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2011)

Saugeiles Gerät... wenn ich mal wieder nicht weiß wohin mittm platz inner Wohnung () hau ich mir son Ding rein.

Ok, DAS Gehäuse kann man nun wirklich 20 Jahre lang benutzen


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Dezember 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> öhm... ziemlich hässlich oder? ^^
> 
> Iwie zu viel Plastik zeugs


 
seh ich auch so, voll der plastik bomber...... aber das teil hat modding Potenzial, vorallem die 2te Rechner integration gefällt mir ^^


----------



## killer89 (6. Dezember 2011)

Jaaa, das ist das, was ich sage! Ein zweiter, kleiner Rechner auf E350-Basis wär echt ideal! Aber so wie es aussieht muss man für solch ein Gehäuse, neben dem hier selbst etwas bauen  - Casecon, ich komme! 

MfG


----------

